# Just finished a book



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Today i finally finished work on "Beyond and Beneath the Eyes of Gods", a Horus Heresy fanbook, 51,841 words long, and because i can't post it all on one thread I just wanted to say if anybody is interested i would be more than glad to email it to them.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

You might not be able to post it all at once, but that does not stop you from posting it in back to back posts. In fact, I think thats even how some members do it over in original works anyway.


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Yeah but that would require effort on my part. Have you tried copy and pasting over a hundred and twenty microsoft word pages? Its not fun.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Yes actually I did do that two or three times before, it is indeed a pain in the ass. But hey, its better than having finished work you would like others to see and have it gather dust, so to speak.


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

yeah i suppose you're right. I just don't want to do it right now though.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

No one or thing saying you have to. When putting stuff up, all you really need to do is make sure to include whole chapters. Nothing worse than half a chapter in one post and half in another, at least when you could have had it all in one.

You can put it up in parts at your own pace, people will wait until you, the author, are good and ready.


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Can i get this thread locked or deleted as i've decided to go ahead and post my book in its entirety on one thread in my insomnia wracked mind?


----------

